# winterize a jet



## seasprite (Nov 19, 2010)

This will be a sad weekend, in Northeast Pa its getting too cold to fish. Its time to winterize boats. This is the first year I own a jet. It will be outside over winter. This is what I've done so far, I put stabilizer and ethanol treatment in the fuel. I ran the engine to ensure the treated fuel is in the carbs. Afterward I removed each spark plug and fogged each cylinder. How do you remove the water that's still in the motor? Does it matter? What else needs to be done to the motor before I can call it winterized. As always thanks for your responses.


----------



## gajet31 (Nov 20, 2010)

I don't want to hijack this tread, but I am interested in the same information. I live in Georgia, and the boat will also be stored outside over winter. However, I will be using my boat periodically during these cold months. In the past, I never winterized my motors because I use them every so often, but now that I have my new 50 hp (my baby), I want to make sure to keep it in good shape. Any suggestions? Oh and what does "fogged the sparkplugs" mean? Thanks,


----------



## seasprite (Nov 20, 2010)

I wish we could fish during the winter months, but our water tends to get too hard (ice). I have three boats, all of which spend their winters outside,but I remove the motors and keep them in the basement. With the exception of my newest boat with a 50 horse jet. The fog is an oil sprayed into the cylinder to prevent corrosion, I hear you can use WD-40 with the same results. I have a Tohatsu jet on a Seasprite 18 foot Jon boat. It really moves... I love it. This forum is great for all boat owners. You get results fast and very helpful reply's.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Nov 23, 2010)

Other than fuel treatment,I do nothing to mine.I have a 115/80 Merc Jet.It's kept inside my garage,but its unheated.Sometimes it gets around 0-10* in there.This is the 4th winter and so far no problems. I'd keep it covered.


----------



## seasprite (Nov 26, 2010)

One day it will make it to the garage, I hate to see all that money for a jet and have it out in the cold. Man I hate winter!!!!!


----------

